# Discontinued Procedures



## missyah20 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quick question - If a procedure is discontinued/cancelled due to contraindication do you use a modifier when billing the anesthesia for this procedure?

Thanks 
   Missy Heuer CPC


----------



## kevbshields (Jun 29, 2007)

Since the procedure was "cancelled due to contraindication," I would guess this was prior to Anesth?  If so, I wouldn't imagine there'd be much of a bill for the CRNA/Ans Attending.

However, if anesth. had been administered, you would indicate an anesthesia code that would represent the most complex portion of the procedure _completed_ and bill start/stop times, like normally.  Your ICD would be where you'd indicate the contraindication.  To my knowledge there is no modifier indicative of a discontinued anesthesia service.

Hope that helps.


----------



## CoderChick24 (Jun 29, 2007)

We advise providers that since anesthesia is based on time, a discontinued procedure modifier isn't appropriate. You just bill the appropriate amount of time.


----------



## missyah20 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help.  That is what I thought, but I wanted to get some other opinions on it.


----------



## xlbctso (Aug 6, 2007)

Some insurance companies allow the billing of an E&M service by the anesthesiologist if the surgery is canceled.  

If the surgery must be discontinued, the anesthesiologist would bill for the amount of time anesthesia was administered.


----------

